# Do you know these species



## Burnett30 (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't know if have to post the photo in this topic , these are the 2 pics of the 2 species that i d'like to buy.
What do you think about them ? are they rare?

(The name of the 2 fishes, are the name who were given by the sellers.)

*Rhombeus "Guama"*

*
Serrasalmus sp. fire belly black piranha*


_
Sorry again for my poor english i come from France_


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

dont think they are rare but you should get them.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

the first is a rhom, and the second looks like an actual spilo... don't see the spilos very often. are those actual pictures of the fish being sold? i ask because i know i've seen the picture of the spilo before.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

the first one is a rhom...not rare but not many people have very big ones since you need a huge tank and they are pretty expensive. The second one is very rare in the trade and its a true spilo


----------



## Burnett30 (Aug 24, 2008)

Thnak you very much for info. 
So i think i will purchase the sp one.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Just beware that the color in the second photo has been enhanced quite a bit...the fish you get will not look like that even if it is the exact same one. It may even turn out to be a sancehzi depending on how much they altered it.


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

why not buy the rhom? that thing looks like a monster...


----------



## Burnett30 (Aug 24, 2008)

BUBB$ said:


> why not buy the rhom? that thing looks like a monster...


Yes i know. But for the moment i don't have enough place in my flat. so i have to use 65 or 75G tank and the rhombeus is finally too big for a tank like that. the second one seems to me the rariest one and it's the unique fish they have.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

have you seen the fish in person? does it really look like that?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

BioTeAcH said:


> Just beware that the color in the second photo has been enhanced quite a bit...the fish you get will not look like that even if it is the exact same one. It may even turn out to be a sancehzi depending on how much they altered it.


No way that could be a sanchezi, definately a spilo and yes the color could be enhanced but even so it looks like a spilo all the way.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i agree with ja'eh on that look at the tail way different from sanchezi tails.


----------



## Burnett30 (Aug 24, 2008)

The spilo one is without any doubt a true spilo . But why did you say that the colours has been enhanced??

is it the specie spilo "red Ruby" is the same specie just the name different?? (a friend say "red rubis" = "fire belly")

Size 8-10cm price 170euros is it expensive??

Thanks for answers


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Burnett30 said:


> The spilo one is without any doubt a true spilo . But why did you say that the colours has been enhanced??
> 
> is it the specie spilo "red Ruby" is the same specie just the name different?? (a friend say "red rubis" = "fire belly")
> 
> ...


170 euros translates to about $252.00 usd at todays rate. It is expensive for a fish if it is a juvenile in my opinion however if you get an adult size one than i would say its a good fair deal especially if it looks anything like the one in the photo. If money is not an issue than either fish will be a great purchase. Just make sure your filter is cycled. Would hate to see a beautiful expensive fish die due to water parameters because someone did not know they had to cycle.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah if your gonna blow that much paper on a fish make sure your tank is ready to go 100%


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Ja said:


> Just beware that the color in the second photo has been enhanced quite a bit...the fish you get will not look like that even if it is the exact same one. It may even turn out to be a sancehzi depending on how much they altered it.


No way that could be a sanchezi, definately a spilo and yes the color could be enhanced but even so it looks like a spilo all the way.
[/quote]

That fish is unlikely a sanhcezi, but my point was that you never know what else they did to the photo. I've seen that picture before, so IMO it is unlikely that it will be the fish he gets.

Ruby red spilo is also synonym for sanchezi. Without a photo and/or collection point of the fish he is actually getting, it could easily turn out to be either (or even something else).


----------



## dovii84 (Feb 22, 2004)

that is a bad ass rhom. But if that spilo looks exactly like the pik get it true spilos are very hard to come by.


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

I think you will buy one of these from Daniel from goslinea.com
I got my caribes and pirayas from him via a special wholesale import indirectly.
It's always better to see the actual fish first before paying for it in order to prevent any hesitation.


----------



## Burnett30 (Aug 24, 2008)

nameless said:


> I think you will buy one of these from Daniel from goslinea.com
> I got my caribes and pirayas from him via a special wholesale import indirectly.
> It's always better to see the actual fish first before paying for it in order to prevent any hesitation.


You're right but you said "wholesale" and it's the problem in fact! so expensive and no friend want an order for the moment!


----------

